

For the Advanced in Age, Easy-to-Use Technology - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/28/technology/personaltech/28basics.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
iuguy
Some very good points are made in this article.

What thoughts do the YC crowd have on web applications for the elderly?

